# JBJ Trinity T5HO



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone using one of these? I just got mine today and aside from the legs being a little crappy (which I expected from the reviews), I'm loving it... Even the stock lights are not bad, though I may switch out one of the daylights for another blue...

http://www.jbjlighting.com/prod-trinity.html


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never seen those before, kinda reminds me of the nova extreme fixture.

where did you get yours from?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I ordered it from a wholesaler I deal with at work...


----------

